# 30ml glass bottles with pipette



## Slick

Hi can someone please help me find 30ml glass bottles with pipette preferably at wholesale prices as I need quite a few for my diy,im situated in boksburg but just need to know where I can find some,thank you much appreciated!


----------



## Andre

http://www.blckvapour.co.za/collections/accesories/products/dropper-bottle-amber-30ml

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Slick

Andre said:


> http://www.blckvapour.co.za/collections/accesories/products/dropper-bottle-amber-30ml


Thanks Andre,do you know of any wholesalers perhaps?


----------



## Andre

Slick said:


> Thanks Andre,do you know of any wholesalers perhaps?


No, unfortunately not. 

But, be patient - I am sure some of the DIY gurus and commercial juice makers will reply when they get online.


----------



## Slick

Andre said:


> No, unfortunately not.
> 
> But, be patient - I am sure some of the DIY gurus and commercial juice makers will reply when they get online.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Zahz

Slick said:


> Hi can someone please help me find 30ml glass bottles with pipette preferably at wholesale prices as I need quite a few for my diy,im situated in boksburg but just need to know where I can find some,thank you much appreciated!



Do a google search and a lot of bottling companies come up, you then email them for a price list and then see which ones you want. 
Hope this helps  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick

Zahz said:


> Do a google search and a lot of bottling companies come up, you then email them for a price list and then see which ones you want.
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply @zahz,did that already,they all have plastic or glass without pipette,but I settled with Blckvapour to save my brain from frying.....Thanks to all that replied!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

I know Crylonix ??? (or somesuch - have a look in the vendors list) have some at reasonable prices.

Also maybe check this thread

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-ejuice-bottles.t8769/


----------



## Cait

Hi @Slick I have found a wholesaler for you in jhb that has the bottles and the pipette.

There address is http://www.mocopack.co.za/pharmaceutical.html
011 624 3493 is a contact number

You will find it all there.

Hope that helps!

Kind regards
@Cait

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## method1

Bonpak in Edenvale also has.


----------



## Slick

I really appreciate all the replies I got from u guys,I wil check all these suppliers out,thanks once again!  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed

Hey, i use these bottles for my DIY beard oil, Very good quality and if you phone them they will quote you a custom deal for wholesale purposes. 

http://essentiallynatural.co.za/bot...e-pippette.html?search_query=Pipet&results=53

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sharief623

Bonpak is the cheapest its like R 5 for a 30ml glass bottle with pipet


----------



## Slick

Thanks bud

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Sharief623 said:


> Bonpak is the cheapest its like R 5 for a 30ml glass bottle with pipet


Do they have a website or where in edenvale are they?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

